# تصميم وحدة انتاج بانزين



## زينب السعد (17 مايو 2007)

الرجاء من المهندسين الاختصاص المساعدة في كيفيه تصميم وحدة لانتاج البنزين 
فارجو من الجميع المساعدة مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## حسن سلمان (21 مايو 2007)

بالضبط ماذا تريدين يازينب وسوف ارسلة لك تباعا عن تصميم وحدات البنزين(الكازولين)


----------



## زينب السعد (21 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم:
شكرا جزيلا مقدما اريد كل مايمكنك رفدي به من طرق للانتاج مع Pid لها وmass&energy Balance .design
ان امكن واكون شاكره وممتنه اذا كان باسرع وقت ممكن .مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## vasilitania (8 يونيو 2007)

*سؤال لكل المهندسين الكيمياوين والكثير لايعرف جوابه...نرجو المساعدة*

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي ...

لدي سؤال مهم في وحدة تحسين البنزين وهو....ماهي فائدة الهيدروجين في وحدات تحسين البنزين مع العلم ان التفاعل الخاص بوحدة تحسين البنزين يحرر او ينتج الهيدروجين....فما هي فائدة الهيدروجين المضاف من قبل الكابسات في ال الغاز المدور في انتاج البنزين المحسن؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## albelushi010 (28 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليك أخوي حسن سلمان لوسمحت مكن ترسل إلي الموضوع عن تصميم وحدات إنتاج البنزين أريد الموضوع من الألف لحد الياء ................................ز


----------



## احمد سالم عيسى (14 يوليو 2007)

*[email protected]*

mr. salman 
could you please send me full information about the benzene unit design
many thanks to you 


albelushi010 قال:


> السلام عليك أخوي حسن سلمان لوسمحت مكن ترسل إلي الموضوع عن تصميم وحدات إنتاج البنزين أريد الموضوع من الألف لحد الياء ................................ز


----------



## حسن سلمان (15 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا
ان شاء اللة سوف ارسل ولكافة الاخوان والاخوات كل ما املكة من معلومات اراها مفيدة حول موضوع (تحسين البنزين) الكازولين وبالمستقبل القريب


----------



## محمدالمهدي (23 أغسطس 2008)

الهيدروجين يستخدم في عملية الهدرجة والتي تعالج وتنقي النفثا حيث ان النفثا المستخدمة بها بعض المركبات التي تؤثر علي العامل المساعد الموجود بالعمليات التالية وامثلة هده المركبات هى 
organic sulfur & organic nitrogen &organic oxygen & olefin & organic halides & organo metallic


----------



## ضياء ياسر (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الاعزاء انا مهندس في احدى المصافي النفطية ممكن معلومات متكملة عن وحدة تحسين البنزين ان امكن مع التقدير (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## xfiles1980 (9 يناير 2009)

hydrogen must be used coz it prevent coke formation and there is some crakeing reation and making presusre was needed in raction condation .


----------



## زياد الجبوري (28 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مشغل وحدة هدرجة النفثا وتحسين البنزين في احد مصافي النفط


----------



## حيدر محمد اغضيب (29 يناير 2009)

*جواب وحده انتاج البنزين*

لدي وحدة انتاج البنزين ولكن فقط energy balance and materal balance ولم اكمل التصميم الكيميائي والميكانيكي اذا كنتي ترغبين بامكاني ارساله لك


----------



## ايهم العبيدي (23 فبراير 2009)

ممكن اضافات للبانزين للتخلص من الفرقعه داخل المحرك


----------



## وسام السلمان (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الاعزاء انا مهندس ممكن معلومات متكملة عن وحدة تحسين البنزين ان امكن مع التقدير 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## shouqi (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخت زينب انه عندي وبالصور والمخططات عن وحده تحسين البانزين ولكن كيف استطيع ايصالها لكي او للاخوان كافه


----------



## نسمه البر (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد كل مايمكنك رفدي به من طرق للانتاج مع Pid لها وmass&energy Balance .designان امكن واكون شاكره وممتنه اذا كان باسرع وقت ممكن .مع الشكر والتقديرارجوكم ارجوكم (نفس طلب الاخت زينب)ساعدوني ارجوكم

اشكرك اخ حيدر ممكن ترسلي كل ما لديك عن mass& energy balanceارجو مساعدتك لي


----------



## المهندس علي مصطفى (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا المهندس علي , اعمل في احد المصافي و بالخصوص وحدة انتاج البانزين و لدي كل المعلومات حول هذا المجال 
this is my e mail : 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)
ساكون سعيدا بتقديم مساعدتي لكم 
اما بخصوص دور الهايدروجين فكما قال الخ العزيز فهو مهم في تفاعلات الهدرجة و هناك تفاصيل كثيرة ساوفدك بها


----------



## المهندس علي مصطفى (8 يوليو 2010)

عذرا لوضع بريدي الاكتروني فلم اقرا الملاحظة فانا عضو جديد 
و على كل حال سوف اكتب المعلومات هنا لاحقا و شكرا


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (8 يوليو 2010)

I am agree with mr.xfile


----------



## farouq dabag (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخ محمد المهدي


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (9 يوليو 2010)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## المهندس الكيمياوي3 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الرجاء ارسال لي شرح عن انواع وحدات الريفورمر كذالك الفرق بين وحدات الضغط العالي والتي تعمل بضغط قليل مع الشكر الجزيل واتنمئ لكم عيد سعيد


----------



## المهندس الكيمياوي3 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الرجاء ارسال شرح عن وحدات fcc و الالكلة


----------



## فاخر scop (28 يناير 2012)

The Naphtha HDS with Stabilization and Splitting Unit is designed for feedstock preparation for
newly built Catalytic Reforming and Isomerization Units within the Basrah Refinery. The unit shall
process feed being mixed from two different streams - Natural Gasoline (condensate from South
Gas Complex) and Whole Naphtha (straight run from distillation units).
Design capacity of the Unit is 17,000 BPSD of combined feed. The main products of the Unit are
hydrotreated heavy naphtha (6,700 BPSD) and light naphtha (10,300 BPSD). The heavy naphtha
shall be after hydrotreating combined with excess heavy naphtha from Refinery and sent as the
feedstock for the Catalytic Reforming Unit. The total quantity of the hydrotreated heavy naphtha
for the Catalytic Reforming Unit is 10 000 BPSD.
The light naphtha stream will be routed to storage and can serve (after hydrotreating) as feed for
Isomerization Unit.
The Naphtha Splitter and Stabilizer Unit is designed for the above mentioned and for turndown​ratio of 40%.


----------



## الغالب بالله (29 ديسمبر 2013)

ارجوا اضافة المعلومات الخاصة بوحدة البنزين او اي معلومات مفيدة في الموضوع فانا ابحث عن هذا الامر منذ زمن وجزاكم الله خير


----------

